# DotVPS OpenVZ 64MB - UK



## wlanboy (May 31, 2013)

*Provider*: DotVPS
*Plan*: OpenVZ 64mb VPS
*Price*: 10$ per year
*Location*: Maidenhead, UK

*Purchased*: 05/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 58
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 V2 @ 3.50GHz
stepping : 9
cpu MHz : 3501.000
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms
bogomips : 6999.88
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:          65536 kB
MemFree:           22544 kB
Cached:            33812 kB
Active:            20112 kB
Inactive:          19360 kB
Active(anon):       1776 kB
Inactive(anon):     3884 kB
Active(file):      18336 kB
Inactive(file):    15476 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:         65536 kB
SwapFree:          59132 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:          5660 kB
Shmem:              5180 kB
Slab:               3512 kB
SReclaimable:       1124 kB
SUnreclaim:         2388 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 14.4274 s, 74.4 MB/s
```

second dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=2k count=2k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
2048+0 records in
2048+0 records out
4194304 bytes (4.2 MB) copied, 0.0213988 s, 196 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-05-31 15:04:21--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 20.2MB/s   in 5.4s

2013-05-31 15:04:26 (18.4 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


*What services are running?*


Ruby scripts

static webpage

openvpn

*Support:*

I have opened 2 support tickets during this month. All get polite answers within minutes. If I look to them:


Asking to enable vswap. Done.
Problems running Ubuntu 13.04. They moved me to a host which runs a .32. kernel. Problem solved.
Support is really fast and polite.
 

*Overall experience:*

I am a happy customer. Network is really good. Ping to europe is 12ms, ping to Atlanta is 100ms, ping to Tampa is 117ms and ping to Buffalo is 83ms. Perfect vpn machine. Installing and compiling Ruby was possible. Ruby scripts are running ok. I will not try to run any php scripts on it. But static content is ok.

traceroute to lemonde.fr:


3 593.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.173) 1.222 ms 1.220 ms 1.208 ms
4 ldn-b5-link.telia.net (80.239.195.125) 6.658 ms 6.655 ms 6.717 ms
5 cogent-ic-150885-ldn-b5.c.telia.net (213.248.77.134) 1.547 ms 1.552 ms cogent-ic-125507-ldn-b4.c.telia.net (213.248.70.238) 1.776 ms
6 te0-5-0-6.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.46) 1.765 ms te0-3-0-5.mpd21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.58) 1.832 ms te0-1-0-5.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.1.2) 1.909 ms
7 te0-6-0-7.ccr21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.37.170) 9.402 ms te0-5-0-0.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.59.22) 9.156 ms te0-2-0-7.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.37.154) 9.031 ms
8 te0-7-0-30.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.158) 9.608 ms te0-0-0-30.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.142) 8.920 ms te0-7-0-18.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.38.182) 9.578 ms
9 149.6.161.30 (149.6.161.30) 11.906 ms 149.6.115.22 (149.6.115.22) 12.259 ms 149.6.161.30 (149.6.161.30) 11.883 ms
10 bzn-crs16-1-be1106.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.59.101) 9.140 ms 9.111 ms 9.176 ms
11 dedibox-2-p.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.50.162) 9.954 ms 9.944 ms 9.959 ms

traceroute to dvhn.nl:


3 593.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.173) 1.171 ms 1.169 ms 1.160 ms
4 202.core1.hex.as20860.net (62.233.127.1) 34.919 ms 34.924 ms 34.939 ms
5 linx-2602.ge-0-0-0.jun1.thn.network.bit.nl (195.66.237.51) 10.365 ms 10.241 ms 10.432 ms
6 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 23.240 ms 806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109) 23.219 ms 23.213 ms

traceroute to sueddeutsche.de:


3 610.core1.hex.as20860.net (62.233.127.181) 1.237 ms 1.238 ms 1.277 ms
4 202.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.11) 1.187 ms 1.183 ms 1.223 ms
5 lndgw2.arcor-ip.net (195.66.224.124) 5.437 ms 1.996 ms 5.418 ms
6 85.205.25.129 (85.205.25.129) 5.693 ms 16.514 ms 16.464 ms
7 92.79.213.161 (92.79.213.161) 19.101 ms 17.065 ms 17.053 ms

traceroute to washingtonpost.com:


```
3  593.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.173)  1.161 ms  1.152 ms  1.144 ms
 4  ae3-309.lon11.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.101)  1.092 ms  1.089 ms  1.076 ms
 5  as6461.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.100.30)  1.061 ms  1.052 ms  1.087 ms
 6  ge-TBA.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net.24.125.64.in-addr.arpa (64.125.24.221)  1.357 ms  1.471 ms  1.436 ms
 7  xe-5-2-0.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.26.21)  85.064 ms  75.392 ms  75.433 ms
 8  xe-1-1-0.mpr3.iad1.us.above.net (64.125.31.113)  75.666 ms  75.636 ms  75.599 ms
 9  64.124.201.150.allocated.above.net (64.124.201.150)  75.844 ms  75.892 ms  75.880 ms
10  208.185.109.100 (208.185.109.100)  75.767 ms  75.794 ms  75.778 ms
```


----------



## Jack (May 31, 2013)

That DD isn't normal.


----------



## Zen (May 31, 2013)

Very nice. There seems to be an abuser on that node and that's causing the terrible I/O - Sure Jack will fix it up!


----------



## Jack (May 31, 2013)

There we go;

[[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; unlink test

16384+0 records in

16384+0 records out

1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 8.38139 s, 128 MB/s

[[email protected] ~]#


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Zen said:


> Very nice. There seems to be an abuser on that node and that's causing the terrible I/O - Sure Jack will fix it up!


He immediately took care about it.

Updated my dd test today.


----------



## Jack (Jun 1, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> He immediately took care about it.
> 
> Updated my dd test today.


55MB/s is a little better.

I am still getting 100MB/s+ on the Hostnode though.. 

It's possible that you're doing it at the same time as someone else or something unzipping something, not to sure.

I have locked UK3 now anyway after yesterday's abuse issues took me an hour straight and 2-3 VMs were involved.


----------



## Zen (Jun 1, 2013)

I/O appears to have improved from what I can tell


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 1, 2013)

seem to be a great deal especially UK location

will consider getting one


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 2, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> seem to be a great deal especially UK location


That's the reason I bought this little box: Location and good network.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 2, 2013)

Updated the dd test. Now I/O runs as fast as the network


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Time to update my review too.

*What services are running?*


static webpages

irc bouncer

openvpn

*Support:*

Not a single support ticket needed.

*Overall experience:*

This nice little vps is my UK vpn to enjoy Capital FM (Edinburgh), Real Radio Scotland and to watch some BBC stuff. Running all the time when ever my laptop awakes.

Due to the uptime and the good routing I moved my irc bouncer to this vps.

And still place left:


```
total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:            64         51         12          0          0         23
-/+ buffers/cache:         28         35
Swap:           64          4         59
```


----------



## Jack (Sep 23, 2013)

Great! Just out of curiosity which node are you on?


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 23, 2013)

I am on node UK3.


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I am on node UK3.


Cheers.


----------



## black (Sep 28, 2013)

@wlanboy - Do you mind running and posting the results? If the network speeds are good I might get one and add it as a new speedtest location.


```
wget dl.getipaddr.net/speedtest.sh 2>/dev/null -O- | bash
```


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2013)

black said:


> @wlanboy - Do you mind running and posting the results? If the network speeds are good I might get one and add it as a new speedtest location.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Testing US locations

Speedtest from Houston, TX, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port

Download Speed: .18 MB/sec

Upload speed: 4.06 MB/sec

Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port

Download Speed: 3.60 MB/sec

Upload speed: 2.21 MB/sec

Speedtest from South Bend, Indiana, USA [ generously donated by NodeBytes ] on a shared 100 Mbps port

Download Speed: 1.54 MB/sec

Upload speed: 4.40 MB/sec

Speedtest from Dallas, TX, USA on a shared 4x1 Gbps port

Download Speed: 2.40 MB/sec

Upload speed: 4.19 MB/sec

 

Testing EU locations

Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port

Download Speed: 7.13 MB/sec

Upload speed: 12.05 MB/sec


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 4, 2013)

black said:


> @wlanboy - Do you mind running and posting the results? If the network speeds are good I might get one and add it as a new speedtest location.
> 
> 
> wget dl.getipaddr.net/speedtest.sh 2>/dev/null -O- | bash


No problem:


```
wget dl.getipaddr.net/speedtest.sh 2>/dev/null -O- | bash
Testing US locations
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.18 MB/sec
        Upload speed: .37 MB/sec
Speedtest from South Bend, Indiana, USA [ generously donated by NodeBytes ] on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 1.67 MB/sec
        Upload speed: .54 MB/sec
Speedtest from Houston, TX, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.98 MB/sec
        Upload speed: .54 MB/sec
Speedtest from Dallas, TX, USA on a shared 4x1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.65 MB/sec
        Upload speed: .51 MB/sec
Speedtest from Buffalo, NY, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.69 MB/sec
        Upload speed: .68 MB/sec

Testing EU locations
Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 6.76 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 1.61 MB/sec
```


----------



## fahad (Oct 4, 2013)

I am using DOT-VPS 256mb KVM . Server performance is perfect for me.

Running Service :

1.lighttpd-phpfpm
2.Proxy Server,

3.Torrent Server
4.PPTP VPN

-----------------------------

Tried 3 wordpress installation, just superb speed. ram only 100-130mb used , now running only one website(piwik) which causes 95mb with other running smoothly.

Support ? No one can object about that. DotVPS support is fast and friendly.


----------



## earl (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks pretty good!! just so happens the 64mb VPS deal is still available, so I went ahead and ordered one


----------



## Jack (Oct 5, 2013)

IP pricing is going up in the UK so these probably won't be offered in the UK for much longer.


----------



## fahad (Oct 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> IP pricing is going up in the UK so these probably won't be offered in the UK for much longer.


But who has own it already ? will they be allowed to continue by that price ?


----------



## Jack (Oct 5, 2013)

fahad said:


> But who has own it already ? will they be allowed to continue by that price ?


Yes.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

Want to add the current status report of my vps:



55 minutes of downtime since June the 1st.


----------



## fahad (Nov 2, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Want to add the current status report of my vps:
> 
> 
> 
> 55 minutes of downtime since June the 1st.


Where u got that status ?


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

fahad said:


> Where u got that status ?


statuscake.com


----------



## Jack (Nov 2, 2013)

2nd July - https://dotvps.co/portal/announcements.php?id=8

19th August -  Nothing for this one? Checked my monitoring and nothing was reported down.

20th September - Due to an attack.

27th October - https://dotvps.co/portal/announcements.php?id=23


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for the explanation - appreciated it!

You are one of the providers with the least downtime on my list.


----------



## peterw (Nov 22, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Time to update my review too.


I need a uk vpn.

Do you still recommend Dotvps?


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 22, 2013)

peterw said:


> Do you still recommend Dotvps?


Yup - good network and good uptime.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Time to update the uptime:



5 minutes of downtime since the last update.


----------



## Jack (Feb 14, 2014)

Interested to see what you think of the new node.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 16, 2014)

It is still a solid box in the UK and my main znc instance.

Good network and enough CPU I/O for my needs.


----------



## peterw (Mar 17, 2014)

Supportpage of Dotvps says:



> 2014-03-13 22:16:00 CST - We are experiencing DDoS attacks on all our or IP subnets. They are all nullrouted by the datacenter for now. There is no ETA to get everything back online for now.


What is the current situation? Can you update your uptime list?


----------



## serverian (Mar 17, 2014)

peterw said:


> Supportpage of Dotvps says:
> 
> What is the current situation? Can you update your uptime list?


Please open ticket to get updates.


----------



## peterw (Mar 17, 2014)

serverian said:


> Please open ticket to get updates.


Ok.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 18, 2014)

peterw said:


> Supportpage of Dotvps says:
> 
> What is the current situation? Can you update your uptime list?


I did not want to get any additional publicity on that topic.

So no graphs and downtime numbering until that crap stopped.


----------



## lucy (Mar 20, 2014)

look cheap :O will buy it 

bookmarked


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Time for an update:



Nice little vps. Quite snappy and a good network.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Same with the node uptime.

CPU is good and network throughput is ok.

Still my main UK vpn server.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 10 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network throughput is great within the EU.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-05 13:56:37--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 48.3M/s   in 2.1s

2014-07-05 13:56:39 (48.3 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 68 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network throughput is great within the EU.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-09-01 13:29:37--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 55.9M/s   in 1.8s

2014-09-01 13:29:39 (55.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 13, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 68 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network throughput is great within the EU.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-11-13 03:34:58--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 23.3M/s   in 3.9s

2014-11-13 03:35:02 (25.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 200 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network throughput is great and getting better through out the day - within the EU routings.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-11 01:13:10--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 70.8M/s   in 1.4s

2015-01-11 01:13:12 (70.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2015)

ime for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 235 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network throughput is great and getting better through out the day - within the EU routings.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-15 14:17:49--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 68.6M/s   in 1.5s

2015-02-15 14:17:51 (68.6 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 22, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 270 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network throughput is great and getting better through out the day - within the EU routings:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-22 07:25:39--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 62.7M/s   in 1.6s

2015-03-22 07:25:41 (62.7 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (May 25, 2015)

Time for an update:



1 hours and 4 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 45 days.

CPU and I/O are good.

The network throughput could be better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-05-25 15:38:59--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 31.7M/s   in 3.8s

2015-05-25 15:39:03 (26.0 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 8, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 121 days.

CPU and I/O are good.
The network throughput is good:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-08-09 00:37:11--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 97.1M/s   in 1.0s

2015-08-09 00:37:12 (97.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 28, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 172 days.

CPU and I/O are good.
The network throughput is good:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-09-29 00:04:50--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===============================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 73.4M/s   in 1.4s

2015-09-29 00:04:51 (73.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2015)

7 minutes of downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are good.
The network throughput is good too.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Canceled the vps, because 64MB were too low for current usage.


----------

